# Would love some input on this!!



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

*What do you guys do in the way of male beauty?*​
Hair Removal 6235.43%Teeth Whitening 2413.71%Tanning 4928.00%Eyebrow Shaping 2011.43%Nails 105.71%Other105.71%


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Firstly:

*PLEASE KEEP IT CLEAN AS I WOULD LIKE ALL MEMBERS TO BE ABLE TO POST*

Right then!

Have been with the missus for a while now and appreciate when she makes an effort and dresses up etc...

What im wanting to know is what do you guys do single or not to please a woman (Personal Care Only!!  ) Not just for the women but for yourselves. Im not wanting to turn into an orange tango man with brilliant cillit bang teeth lol, but i feel that its time i made a bit more of an effort, she hasn't said anything but as far as i go for making an effort, its a clean shave, brushing teeth, wearing some nice clothes keeping clean lol!

What do you guys think about the following?

Hair removal (Including Genitals)

Tanning

Teeth Whitening

Eyebrow Shaping

Nails

Etc...

As you can tell i have never been into the male beauty side of things and have always classed myself as a "real man" With hairy legs, bit of stubble etc...

I'd like some womens input on this too if there is any reading this, as to whats attractive in a male?

If you can add to the thread and i have missed any treatments please feel free to do so 

How many of you guys have male beauty treatment and what do you have, cheers


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

i dont know but since i started lifting ive become pretty vain. Over the winter il go native, let my chest get hairy, stubble etc ( down below number 2 all year round though ) no sun beds. BUt during the summer i become seriously vain and do the lot, sun beds, chest waxing, trimming the beard. Some girls like it others dont.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Shave my area if I'm gonna bang

Brush my teeth like 10x a day as everytime I go to the toilet to wash my hands face or to take a **** **** I always brush my teeth dunno y probably some OCD thing don't mind got white teeth

Always have short nails

Don't touch he brows hit to much for me

Will go out clean shave or stubble normally have a full beard so this does take a while

Leave my leg hair CBa that's just ott


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

Watch jersey shore mate and you will be doing all sorts lol


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

deep85 said:


> i dont know but since i started lifting ive become pretty vain. Over the winter il go native, let my chest get hairy, stubble etc ( down below number 2 all year round though ) no sun beds. BUt during the summer i become seriously vain and do the lot, sun beds, chest waxing, trimming the beard. Some girls like it others dont.


Thats what i mean, I know that my lass isnt into the whole JLS look lol, with those boots and pretty boy hair and tbh i wouldn't want to do that to myself 

I currently have 0.5 shaved head all year round, bit of stubble / clean shave when i can be a$$ed, do make an effort with the downstairs region though, as i suppose its to my benifit!! 

As for tanning, never done it apart from on holiday! But definately going to start!

Considering teeth whitening, mine are white, but you cant beat a good smile!

Maybe consider waxing.

The face is the first thing people see so im willing to make an effort etc, clean shaven, tanned, white teeth!

Just dont know about eyebrow shaping etc... I quite like my manly bushy eyebrows haha


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

male beauty treatment ?

Grief

grooming is one thing but beauty treatment ?

Hair removal? well I trim the ones that hang out of my noise. (I'm getting on) Tanning? two weeks a year. I clean my teeth with white toothpaste if that counts. Eyebrows ? well the barber sometimes clippers them (Did I say I'm getting on?) Nails well I cut my toe nails but I tend to bite off my finger nails.

Safe to say Im not a new man!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> male beauty treatment ?
> 
> Grief
> 
> ...


Im not getting on as you so put it, im currently 22 and a typical man haha, however our lass does make a right effort, and i would have never considered any of the above before now but feel i have to keep up with the times a bit, nothing too major, but taking a little more care in my appearance, oh yeah, i do need to invest in a nasal trimmer most definately!!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

There must be some of you out there into your treatments!!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Think the guys that are into their treatments will be asleep catching ip on beauty sleep only real men are up at this time


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

im not into anything like this, shave my head and face every couple of day and trim the downstaires hairs, that is as far as it goes, and the mrs likes this.

ive asked her about it before and she likes men to be men, hates pretty boys


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> Nothing.


A fine specimen of a man then


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

spike1 said:


> im not into anything like this, shave my head and face every couple of day and trim the downstaires hairs, that is as far as it goes, and the mrs likes this.
> 
> ive asked her about it before and she likes men to be men, hates pretty boys


My missus is the same, im just thinking little things like tanning, teeth whitening, etc....

Like i said i dont ever want to look like JLS etc... 

Just think its our job to make an effort too sometimes


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

will-uk said:


> My missus is the same, im just thinking little things like tanning, teeth whitening, etc....
> 
> Like i said i dont ever want to look like JLS etc...
> 
> Just think its our job to make an effort too sometimes


well im not a total ****** lol and as far as im concerned i hit the gym hard, that is making quite an effort haha she reaps the rewards from my gym work


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone else!


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

in my avi ive got a nice pinkish glow after 12 mins on the sunbed a few days before. I like the sun beds cause it definately shows more defination to your body and i think it has a slight feel good factor to it as well. I have 2 a week, normally 2 8mins, i stop at the end of the summer as you look like a **** in winter with a tan, well thats my opinion.

Trimming down below is a must these days according to the ladies, plus the tackle looks bigger!

Chest waxing etc is personal preferance, i like the extra defination, but its a summer thing.

Never had any "treatments" i do everything myself. Moisturise my face, is that a treatment?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

deep85 said:


> Moisturise my face, is that a treatment?


U big girl 

Haha i do too tbh, but thats because i had eczema earlier in life, still use the cream for the feel fresh factor though haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Thats what i mean, I know that my lass isnt into the whole JLS look lol, with those boots and pretty boy hair and tbh i wouldn't want to do that to myself
> 
> I currently have 0.5 shaved head all year round, bit of stubble / clean shave when i can be a$$ed, do make an effort with the downstairs region though, as i suppose its to my benifit!!
> 
> ...


how do you get 0.5 length to shave your bonce?

i can only have no 1 or bare blade?

And for me its teeth whitening/shaving and tanning


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

When im in the UK I go on the sun bed all the time as you can see in my avi im a rather dark shade of brown, I would say I go on 2 or 3 times a week.

I shave down below with some small clippers and I have it at a 0.5, its the same with my chest hair and belly. I hate body hair, even shave my arm pits as well.

My mother convinced me last year that it was a good idea to wax my chest, so I took what she said as gospel and left it to grow. When it was about half an inch she had a go at waxing me...... After one go I politely told her "you do that again mother im going to have to give you e left hook" haha its the most pain ever I wouldn't recommend it to any one

I have stubble all the time but shave it so its neat on the edges, not had a clean shave in near 3 years now dont like the look. Saying that the novelty of having a full beierd hasnt worn off yet as its only just a full one with no patches at 26 ha

When it comes to my nails on my hands they have to be cut all the time, I think its disgusting when a fella has long nails

I would have my teeth whitened as like you said Will a nice while smile is good but I have a cap on my front tooth so would need to get it changed and it costs a bomb, plus my peggies are quite white any way.

I wont say how much I spend getting my hair cut but its not a 10 quid cut at the local barbers

you could say im a little vain but its more accepted these days for a lad


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> how do you get 0.5 length to shave your bonce?
> 
> i can only have no 1 or bare blade?
> 
> And for me its teeth whitening/shaving and tanning


I have those remington home salon clippers, i dont use any plastic caps, just bare blade, now what you do is, turn the clippers over, there will be 2 screws or 4 on the bottom of the blade, loosen them off but dont take them out to be able to adjust the blade forwards or backwards, put the blades to the protecting cover almost parallel and together with about a hair width off, this stops the blades cutting up your head!! This is as close as i can get, i dont like the bic look!! However this leaves just enough hair to cover my head, Looks real smart when just cut, as most people have a grade 1 or bic, And tbh i would probably say mines more like a 0.2 



Big Kris said:


> When im in the UK I go on the sun bed all the time as you can see in my avi im a rather dark shade of brown, I would say I go on 2 or 3 times a week.
> 
> I shave down below with some small clippers and I have it at a 0.5, its the same with my chest hair and belly. I hate body hair, even shave my arm pits as well.
> 
> ...


I agree it is more accepted, and im only just at 22 starting to take pride in how i look, i always seemed to pull the wrong kind of lasses often telling me i had that bad boy look, i really dont want to be classed as some chav so have decided to improve matters!! My missus likes me now but i think she will appreciate a little male grooming


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

will-uk said:


> I have those remington home salon clippers, i dont use any plastic caps, just bare blade, now what you do is, turn the clippers over, there will be 2 screws or 4 on the bottom of the blade, loosen them off but dont take them out to be able to adjust the blade forwards or backwards, put the blades to the protecting cover almost parallel and together with about a hair width off, this stops the blades cutting up your head!! This is as close as i can get, i dont like the bic look!! However this leaves just enough hair to cover my head, Looks real smart when just cut, as most people have a grade 1 or bic, And tbh i would probably say mines more like a 0.2
> 
> I agree it is more accepted, and im only just at 22 starting to take pride in how i look, i always seemed to pull the wrong kind of lasses often telling me i had that bad boy look, i really dont want to be classed as some chav so have decided to improve matters!! My missus likes me now but i think she will appreciate a little male grooming


More and more lads look after them selves these days

For example i have creams to put round my eyes when i havent had too much sleep and they take away the dark rings and the puffy eyes, good for when going on a night out 

Im coming across as a right little pretty boy here haha


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> More and more lads look after them selves these days
> 
> For example i have creams to put round my *a$$* when i havent had too much sex and they take away the *dark ring* inside and the *puffy* cheek, good for when going on a night out
> 
> Im coming across as a right little pretty boy here haha


 :whistling:  ..............................................


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

will-uk said:


> :whistling:  ..............................................


Well im on a good run with the ladys so far this year and its not my charm thats getting them i can tell you that


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

will-uk said:


> :whistling:  ..............................................


YOU FVCKING RAT!!!! I just notice what you did you mofo!! hahahaha


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> YOU FVCKING RAT!!!! I just notice what you did you mofo!! hahahaha


PMSL ahahahahahahahahahahahaha  WHERES THE DOUBLE LIKE BUTTON AAHAHAHAHA 



Big Kris said:


> Well im on a good run with the ladys so far this year and its not my charm thats getting them i can tell you that


Well it aint that stub either, its ok looking good pal, but if you havnt got the tools to back it up its like putting up a wonky shelf in the house!! What good is that, on another note, this thread started clean and is going to stay clean, so i take it all back and say .................

Good for you, you lucky cnut


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

None of the above. Nose hairs can be annoying, tweezers to pull them out, that can sting.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Milzeh said:


> None of the above. Nose hairs can be annoying, tweezers to pull them out, that can sting.


Yeah the ol' eyes water with that one!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea this is definitley turning into a Justin Bieber forum.


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Before I started lifting all I did was shave my face and summer hols for a tan.

Lifting has definitely made me more vain - I go on sun beds occasionally, trim down below, and pretty much shaved all body hair off as I am pretty hairy! - Even arms and legs.

Its personal preference as I think it makes me look better. Balls to what other people think.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

My grooming :-

1. Keep nails clipped

2. Use tooth whitening / smokers toothpaste (don't smoke) , I think pearly white bleached teeth look bizarre on erm 'more mature' people

3. Trim excess hair including down below , also trim eyebrows (the Dennis Healey look is not good IMO )

4. Don't use face moisturiser unless my skin feels dry or I've been in the sun.

5. Shave every day

6. Don't use tanning machines , and no longer really sunbathe since I had a non malignant cancerous lump removed (the speciallist frightened the life out of me by saying "oooph your skin really doesnt like the sun does it !" )

7. I do have a decent haircut at one of the more upmarket salons in Dumfries (it's windswept in my avi - I forgot to wax it that day)

8. I have regular dental checkups

9. Always try to dress smartly when going out


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have my chest waxed, my nails and my feet done, I have regular 'facial' treatments, I plat my pubes, and I have recently hired a midget to wipe my **** for me whilst telling me that I'm beautiful....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I trim my armpits, chest and down there, i pluck my eyebrows because i have a unibrow otherwise lol, i sometimes use sunbeds (brown fat looks better than white fat afterall) and have whitened teeth before which reminds me i will do this again this week.

God i need to do something manly, going to go drink some stella and hit a randomer lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Paddiolli said:


> I have my chest waxed, my nails and my feet done, I have regular 'facial' treatments, I plat my pubes, and I have recently hired a midget to wipe my **** for me whilst telling me that I'm beautiful....


The problem is .... we believe you !


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok ok, but how many people that do are homosexual, not taking the pi55, just wondered.... The last few posts say it all!!

Maybe i should get a pot belly, smell of BO and let myself become really hairy then if my missus likes a real man haha


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sexuality has nothing to do with taking care of yourself or having pride in your appearance


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Sexuality has nothing to do with taking care of yourself or having pride in your appearance


I know this however i thought it might be interesting, my problem is i fear being different lol, none of my mates are into any of this and are real lads lads, they wouldnt look twice at any of this,

I do fancy getting some stuff done to make an effort for the missus, and i have gay mates so am not homophobic, i just dont want to attract the wrong attention if you catch my drift


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

just do it and don't worry what other people think .... and just take any unwarranted attention as a compliment .....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

will-uk said:


> I know this however i thought it might be interesting, my problem is i fear being different lol, none of my mates are into any of this and are real lads lads, they wouldnt look twice at any of this,
> 
> I do fancy getting some stuff done to make an effort for the missus, and i have gay mates so am not homophobic, i just dont want to attract the wrong attention if you catch my drift


trim down below, your mates wont know you've that done, unless you all inspect eachother


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Kinda in the same situation as you barsnack my mates are what they call proper lads and they know i have a good bit of chest hair so if they notice its gone i will get the usual ripping lol but to be honest its only a slagging at the end of the day just take it and get them back haha


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

ha,

I have skin that is so white - it's almost BLUE. Stops me putting shorts on in the early summer days - until July when it's winter again :laugh:

I'd love to tan - but usually burn first and then it turns yellow or brown :laugh:

I trim below (sometimes shave) and trim my 'Dennis Healey' eyebrows/ears <<< due to being an old fart.

Nasal hair - it hides in there and one day - it's like 1" long :shock: I pull them out - but i usually end up with a massive spot inside my nose - which is not pleasant.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

always trim downstaris very very low but never shaven. eye brows get atention. I like a tan but dont go on beds. clean my teeth 3x a day. cut my hair myself once every week (but not shaven, i have it in a style). dont have much finger nails coz i bite them! veet my chest once a week aslo. fvk i sound like a bit of a gay from this! just dnt wana be walkin about with a mono-brow and a fookin forest of pubes! as for my chest, i shaved it first and nto the hair comes back thick so i dnt want it.

but its a crap situation as im getting older and more hairy, im gona have to use veet everywhere or il just have a bald patch on my chest lol


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> how do you get 0.5 length to shave your bonce?
> 
> i can only have no 1 or bare blade?
> 
> And for me its teeth whitening/shaving and tanning


As for only shaving 0.5 of your head... mebbe some kinda Mohican style???? :laughing:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

If you can love yourself how can you love someone else


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a babyliss i-stubble for men to do my hair to 0.5 like a stubble look.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Shave me bollock$ and brush me teeth but nowt else. Btw shaping eyebrows is a common side effect of a condition known as "Lordosis"


----------



## billy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> More and more lads look after them selves these days
> 
> For example i have creams to put round my eyes when i havent had too much sleep and they take away the dark rings and the puffy eyes, good for when going on a night out
> 
> Im coming across as a right little pretty boy here haha


 heya pal what cream do you use??


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Wash my face and clean my teeth... occasionally.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

braun epilator, cracking little baby. 5 changable heads, goes as deep as a bic without the rash or having to wet up, Better than waxing no mess or blood spots


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

billy2011 said:


> heya pal what cream do you use??


I got it from eBay but they don't make it now so will have to find some where else that does it. I looked up how to remove puffy eyes and dark rings and found out the ingredients that are needed for it and searched them on eBay. Cant remember what they are called now though

On a second note, I look after my self a little too much but I really do want to know which male's have there eye brows shaped. That has too be a little too far in my eyes

I couldn't bring my self to say to the misses, just off to have my eye brows done babe be back in half an hour


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Whiten my teeth, go on sunbeds,have my eyebrows waxed and moisturise(wouldnt class that as a treatmant though, nothing worse than dry skin) Thats pretty much it really, dont really use hair removal because ive got none haha.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Big Kris said:


> I got it from eBay but they don't make it now so will have to find some where else that does it. I looked up how to remove puffy eyes and dark rings and found out the ingredients that are needed for it and searched them on eBay. Cant remember what they are called now though
> 
> On a second note, I look after my self a little too much but I really do want to know which male's have there eye brows shaped. That has too be a little too far in my eyes
> 
> I couldn't bring my self to say to the misses, just off to have my eye brows done babe be back in half an hour


I pluck my eyebrows myself but before you all shout gay slurs at me, the reason for it is because i shave my head and only have stubble for beard and sideburns but have massive bushy eyebrows, i think this was caused from too many camping trips with mates and they shaved them off in my sleep. So i just take some off from the top and middle and then trim them a bit smaller so less bushy. Does the trick.


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> I pluck my eyebrows myself but before you all shout gay slurs at me, the reason for it is because i shave my head and only have stubble for beard and sideburns but have massive bushy eyebrows, i think this was caused from too many camping trips with mates and they shaved them off in my sleep. So i just take some off from the top and middle and then trim them a bit smaller so less bushy. Does the trick.


i think that's fine.

I use a beard trimmer set to 3 and trim my eyebrows to that length - otherwise they start sticking out all over the place.

As for moisturising.... I didn't used to - but now when i don't, my skin feels tight (never noticed this prior top trying it) - but now I use Loreal 'for men' range every day - sometimes 3 times a day - depends on how the skin feels.... nowt wrong with that IMO.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

waxed, brows, sunbeds :thumbup1:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Shave and Tan


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tan, wax, trim eyebrows, trim the little fella, keep nails short and moisturise twice a day


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I wipe my ass and wash my bellend every so often and i also trim a bit on my pubes to try and make my c0ck look bigger coz its small !!!!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I shave my balls and pubic region with a Gillette Fusion. Me and the gf always been shaven down there and i find it much nicer than having pubes everywhere.

I am planning on starting to goon the beds every so often to keep a small tan up and i pluck my mono-brow, (the middle part), but nothing else.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

When I get bored I go to thai massage place in china town

Thai woman massages well and gives you good head just for 20quid,

They could swallow your cum if you tip them loool


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Geez, make sure you have a good bath in DDT afterwards


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

My GF takes care of that she does my feet, nails,ear n nose hair,eyebrows,spot n black head removal all i have to do is p1ss straight n wipe ma own @rse, n according to the GF i dont always get that right


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

From a womans perspective (well, my perspective anyway):

Body hair: Tidy 'bits'..not necessarily hairless but trimmed and tidy. And hairless back. I HATE it if a man shaves his chest...makes me feel like I'm with a boy! However, if chest hair is quite excessive maybe well trimmed would be good. No obvious nose and ear hair.

Nails: Clean cut nails are important to me. I get creeped out if a man has long nails or the odd long nail.

Feet: Clean and fresh

Tan: I HATE fake tan on a man..but a bit of a natural tan can be nice though not really fussed.

Teeth: white and clean 

Hair: soft and touchable - as opposed to being caked in wax or gel or being dirty/greesy

Eyebrows: no mono brow so maybe some plucking between the two

I think that overall personal hygeine, a nice smell and good dress sense are most important


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Katy said:


> From a womans perspective (well, my perspective anyway):
> 
> Body hair: Tidy 'bits'..not necessarily hairless but trimmed and tidy. And hairless back. I HATE it if a man shaves his chest...makes me feel like I'm with a boy! However, if chest hair is quite excessive maybe well trimmed would be good. No obvious nose and ear hair.CHECK
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Katy said:


> From a womans perspective (well, my perspective anyway):
> 
> Body hair: Tidy 'bits'..not necessarily hairless but trimmed and tidy. And hairless back. I HATE it if a man shaves his chest...makes me feel like I'm with a boy! However, if chest hair is quite excessive maybe well trimmed would be good. No obvious nose and ear hair.
> 
> ...


My lady has exactly the same tastes Katy, so I of course comply! After 20 years together things like this still make a big difference.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I grade 1 my 'lawn' and razor my balls, hate having a afro down there...

The fiance is a beauty therapist so she waxes and shapes my eyebrows, waxes my back when there's hair just above my ****...

I shave my chest and grade 1 my underarms, gonna start shaving my underarms as can't be ****ed to grade 1 them all the time...

Always make sure my nails are really low cut and clean, nothing worse than dirty nails and long nails...

Always get my hair cut every 2 weeks so it's always looking fresh, that's about it really, :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> My lady has exactly the same tastes Katy, so I of course comply! After 20 years together things like this still make a big difference.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Glad to hear you comply. I always make the effort with my man and vice versa  And I agree, it still makes the difference 



BBK said:


> I grade 1 my 'lawn' and razor my balls, hate having a afro down there...
> 
> The fiance is a beauty therapist so she waxes and shapes my eyebrows, waxes my back when there's hair just above my ****...
> 
> ...


I don't know how I feel about shaved pits on men. I like a bit of manly hair - but not wild and untamed :laugh: I wonder how you'll find it with them shaved? From what I've heard some men find it itchy. As a woman I can say that I do so every day...would you be prepared to it every day - to avoid the stuble?


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

I dont do much apart from trim down below and have my eyebrows trimmed when I get my hair cut.

Im a mans man, always have been and I'd never shave my chest or pits but thats just me. I have a full head of hair and always have subble, my toes are hairy and I love it!!! lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Katy said:


> I don't know how I feel about shaved pits on men. I like a bit of manly hair - but not wild and untamed :laugh: I wonder how you'll find it with them shaved? From what I've heard some men find it itchy. As a woman I can say that I do so every day...would you be prepared to it every day - to avoid the stuble?


I've dOne it before when I was younger, I didn't find it too bad... Yeah, just do it in the shower in the morning innit, be all good...


----------



## waxingforguys (Jul 6, 2011)

Most popular treatment for male waxing is the back & shoulders, probably followed by brazilian / intimate waxing. More guys now are having their eyebrows waxed, even if just to get rid of the monobrow! Something that does make a big difference if you have huge bushy brows like me is to run the clippers over them.

Doesn't affect you younger guys too much, but now I'm 35 I need to start having my ears and nostril hairs waxed! Seriously who wants to see hairs coming out of there?

Generally most people go with smooth back and shoulders, and then trim down the chest / abs. A grade 2 usually keeps it all tidy, and can helps enhance a bit of definition. The hair naturally looks a little heavier along muscle lines. For the shoulder if you wax / shave it I usually follow the deltoid line to show off the shoulders, and help accentuate the bi / triceps.

And totally agree - orange is never a good colour, no matter how good your body!!

Mat


----------



## Rageth (Jul 10, 2011)

Ive had laser eye surgery, just didnt like wearing contacts. Ive had laser hair removal on my chest and abdomen. Trying IPL atm so will see if that is any better. Ive booked in for some dermal fillers for my frown lines and possibly botox. I run hgh for anti aging at 2-3ius mon-fri for 6 months of the year. I used to tan but am quite moley so have given that up. I just go on for 6 weeks before a hol now. I use home whitening kits for my teeth. I'd get the proper treatment but i have a crown on one of my front teeth where the other got knocked out fighting. So i'd have to match the new tone. And Thats expensive!


----------



## Mkwilson (May 29, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Firstly:
> 
> *PLEASE KEEP IT CLEAN AS I WOULD LIKE ALL MEMBERS TO BE ABLE TO POST*
> 
> ...


Brushing teeth is a given,trying to impress or not lol,I remove body hair to start with I just thought it looked unhygienic but my gf seems to prefer it aswell


----------

